# Balancing exercise with carbs



## M Perks (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi -- apologies if this has been answered before (sure it has!).

My situation has changed. Am type 2 of twenty years. Upon recommendation, now stopped both basal and bolus injections that I was put on for the past 2.5 years. As with the combination of changed diet and exercise, my numbers are much lower. However, so much so, have had many hypos especially post cycling, and in the middle of the night. My HbA1c is now about 6.5. 

I cycle twice sometimes three times a week. Often 2hr+ sessions. I estimate I need about 60-70g carbs after every 45 minutes of exercise. My numbers can drop to 5 or less easily unless countered. 

My question(s) is how do you cope with sport? And how long do you refuel for afterwards? As I find my metabolism continues to burn glucose for hours afterwards, but I find it hard to stop nighttime hypos? Do you constantly eat for hours after your exercise? What do you eat i.e. maybe slow-releasing carbs? 

Any other tips, experiences would be very welcome. As not always easy to understand the right balance, and not wanting to get anxious about continuing to cycle.

Many thanks, 

Martyn


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2020)

Night time hypos when not on insulin?  Why?  When you say hypo - how low?


----------



## M Perks (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes. Why? As above, my body continues to metabolize glucose for hours after excercise... I've recently gone to 3.5.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2020)

Because although 3.5 is low alright - it's not actually that unusual for a non diabetic to drop to that level in the early hours, is why I asked.  Dunno if you know anyone that's currently or previously worked night shifts?  Not whatsoever unusual for the whole shift to get 'the munchies' about then either.   None of those folk have the slightest clue that's what happening, if they aren't on nights and even wake up.  It rises back up again anyway, cos that's what mammals' BG does.

Exercise can affect people's BG for as long as 48 hours - but not usually that long when that amount of exercise is normal for them.  Try a bit of carb, a bit of fat and a bit of protein - eg a buttered cream cracker with a bit of cheese on it literally just before bed.  5 whole grams of carb.  If not enough, two buttered crackers each with a bit of cheese.  No whole packets of sweeties necessary!


----------



## Drummer (Jul 18, 2020)

I just wonder if you are now producing more insulin than you need at various times.
When I was working my way back I had various stages - one of which was rather like reactive hypoglycaemia - which was like the false hypo stage but my BG really did drop down not just rather low, but it dropped quickly which is what I think made me feel woozy. I treated the false hypos with a drink and a few grapes, but by the time the RH like things happened I was confident enough to just have a drink and wait for it to pass. By then I had been off medication for some months, so I had lost weight and I hung on waiting for normal service to restored. 
Are you taking any medication which might stop your liver releasing glucose  - such as Metformin?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello Martyn

Sorry to hear diabetes is messing with your cycling 

Are you continuing taking any other oral meds for your diabetes, or having dropped the insulin are you now on no meds at all?


----------



## Goldiebrowse (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi @M Perks I’ve recently taken up cycling and cover around 100 - 110 miles a week (rides lasting up to 3 hours) The first rides were interesting in trying to balance my insulin and carbs etc required as I also suffered hypos at night but when I’m training I reduce my background insulin by 1 unit and have found that having a protein bar before I ride and then having an extra unit of insulin when I return to control the spike caused by adrenaline has helped reduce chance of nighttime hypos. After a big ride I do ensure my levels are higher ( 6 - 7 ) before I go to bed


----------

